# Poaching Canadian Geese



## FishingAddict (Jun 16, 2006)

There is someone in my 'hood poaching canadian geese.  Unfortunalty, it has only been witnessed once and the DNR could not get there fast enough to aquire proof. (long story) 
Anyhow, it is some kids that are doing it and I want to bring it to the parent's attention with some facts about poaching to motivate them to take corrective action.

What is the fine for poaching Canadian Geese?

Is there a season? What kind of liceses do you need if it is?

Thanks


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 16, 2006)

FishingAddict said:
			
		

> There is someone in my 'hood poaching canadian geese.  Unfortunalty, it has only been witnessed once and the DNR could not get there fast enough to aquire proof. (long story)
> Anyhow, it is some kids that are doing it and I want to bring it to the parent's attention with some facts about poaching to motivate them to take corrective action.
> 
> What is the fine for poaching Canadian Geese?
> ...



There is a season and they are federally regulated since they are waterfowl.  Also, they can be charged under both state and federal laws, but normally they will stick to just one.

There is a season, but it will not start until @ September.  GA hunting license, federal duck stamp, state stamp and HIP number are needed to hunt them.  

Depends on the judge as far as fines go, but they can get pretty steep depending on the circumstances.  I have seen guns, boats, trucks impounded.  Throw in wanton waste and you have a worse day.

Get you a video camera and let it roll.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 16, 2006)

Depending on the neighborhood the poachers may deserve a reward  All them geese do is make noise and poop


----------



## CAL (Jun 16, 2006)

What is the fine for poaching Canadian Geese?


Back in the 70's I lived next to the Chatt.river and was around pretty regular.It was the opening of the Eufaula Wildlife Refuge.At the time Canadian geese were being raised at the refuge.Some fella killed a Canadian,the warden picked up the goose and made a case against the individual.Because geese mate for life and this had disrupted a pairs life the judge finded the fella $3000.00.Said they had to have another pair brought in from Canada to replace the destroyed pair.Three thousand dollars is a lots of money now but was much harder to get in the early 70's.This is about all I can post on this subject.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 16, 2006)

When they were introducing them to Lake Oconee, it was a federal offense, you had to appear in Macon, and fines ranged from $5000 -$10,000.


----------



## GaHunter19 (Jun 16, 2006)

"Canada Geese" not Canadian geese

that one is for Dr. Castleberry


----------



## MIG (Jun 16, 2006)

Under Georgia Law taking geese out of season is a misdemeanor, punishable by a fine of up to $1000, imprisonment for up to one year, or both.  Under Federal Law (Migratory Bird Treaty Act) persons found guilty of taking geese out of season may be fined up to $15,000, sentenced to six months imprisonment, or both.


----------



## short stop (Jun 17, 2006)

have any of yall ever eaten Goose --Ive tried to it  seemes every which away baked , fried , broiled ,  but it always taste like shoe leather .


----------



## Coastie (Jun 17, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Depending on the neighborhood the poachers may deserve a reward  All them geese do is make noise and poop



You're right on with that. Geese have become a nuisance in many areas and can be a health hazard. The fact remains that they are a federally regulated species since they are migratory and federal fines are pretty steep when it comes right down to it. One of those love/hate situations, you either love them or hate them.  There are many that will argue that perhaps federal regulations should not be applied to some populations of geese since they are obviously not migratory anymore. Historically they have bred in Canada and the Arctic and migrated south in the winter, today breeding populations exist on nearly every pond in the lower 48 with no migration taking place and that's where the problems begin.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 17, 2006)

Short Stop...at least you know what it REALLY tastes like!!  I hear so many drama queen, band wagon types that say that ALL geese and ducks are greasy.  They must take the easy street and shoot someones barnyard goose.  WIld geese are NOT greasy, but rather dry and require marinating for 24 hours or more...


----------



## whitworth (Jun 17, 2006)

*Award medals or outrage*

I heard that some geese were put up for a medal of honor for doing a bombing run on Neal Boortz, at his one-time Chattahoochee River estate. 

Of course, golf courses and parks have a hard time putting up with the Canadian Gooses daily bomb load of some four pounds of stuff.  
When fishing on the Chattahoochee, veterans never looked up, when a flight of Canadian Geese were at bomb run levels, overhead.


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 17, 2006)

We have baked goose or duck for Thanksgiving and Christmas. I don't like turkey. It's all in how you cook it.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 17, 2006)

FishingAddict said:
			
		

> There is someone in my 'hood poaching canadian geese.  Unfortunalty, it has only been witnessed once and the DNR could not get there fast enough to aquire proof. (long story)
> Anyhow, it is some kids that are doing it and I want to bring it to the parent's attention with some facts about poaching to motivate them to take corrective action.
> 
> What is the fine for poaching Canadian Geese?
> ...


I'm just curious, can you give more details since you are implying the parents don't know.  
What are the kids doing exactly?  Are they shooting them and then hiding them?  Are they actually eating them?  
You've got more than enough answers about the potential fines for shooting federally protected migratory birds (though many Canadas here are residents year round) so I'm just curious about any specifics you can share.  
If you are looking for non fine specific facts on poaching and the detriment to wildlife, history provides several examples but I doubt the sad tale of the passenger pidgeon will translate well in the mind of (especially) a non hunter to the potential hazard to the omnipresent Canadas.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 18, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> have any of yall ever eaten Goose --Ive tried to it  seemes every which away baked , fried , broiled ,  but it always taste like shoe leather .



Smiley can make some nice goose poppers that will make you smack your lips for more on the grill.

Jerky has been my favorite recipe, does not last long at all 

Key to it is not to over cook.


----------



## treedawg (Jun 20, 2006)

Buy those kids an ice cream.

They are doing you a favor but you just don't know it.

TD


----------



## Chippewa Partners (Jun 20, 2006)

I am wondering if I were to "catch" a couple of goslings on Lake Lanier and take them to my farm, which is 138 miles by air from my home in Alpharetta and have them join my ducks on the pond, if DNR would raise issue and issue a citation.

Yes, there is the letter of the law, but on my first day in law school back in 1978 we learned there is no such thing as justice  without great legal representation.  And I have a great attorney.   

What might you do to establish a breeding pair of Canada's?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 20, 2006)

> What might you do to establish a breeding pair of Canada's?



1.  Look in the Georgia Farmer's and Consumers Bulletin where  they are advertised for sale.

2. Contact DNR and tell them that you are willing to accept any "nuisance" geese that need to be relocated.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Build you a nesting platform and they will find it


----------



## Randy (Jun 20, 2006)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Depending on the neighborhood the poachers may deserve a reward  All them geese do is make noise and poop



I agree they should be considered pests like coyotes.


----------



## goose buster (Jun 20, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I agree they should be considered pests like coyotes.


:When did you see a goose eating a poult,or taking down a fawn.Just watch where you step.


----------



## Randy (Jun 20, 2006)

goose buster said:
			
		

> :When did you see a goose eating a poult,or taking down a fawn.Just watch where you step.


Never but I have seen them chase off fish I was trying to catch and chase my plugs as well!  Pests I tell you!!!!


----------



## COYOTE X (Jun 20, 2006)

Did You Threaten To Quit Fishing Too?    ...(JUST KIDDING RANDY)   .....PESTS, I SOMEWHAT AGREE IN LOCATIONS. LIKE COYOTES. CAN'T SEE THAT EVER HAPPENING!.....WHAT IS THE TOTAL STATEWIDE LOSS OF CATTLE ON BEEF AND DAIRY FARMS TO....GEESE?..NOPE. DON'T SEE IT. COYOTE X


----------



## Randy (Jun 20, 2006)

I guess I missed it?  I said they were pests like coyotes. Maybe I should have said roaches.  The way I see it is there is no reason for geese, coyotes, roaches, mosquitoes, no-see-ums, fire ants and the like.  They are pests.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jun 20, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I guess I missed it?  I said they were pests like coyotes. Maybe I should have said roaches.  The way I see it is there is no reason for geese, coyotes, roaches, mosquitoes, no-see-ums, fire ants and the like.  They are pests.



Tell it to the USFWS, I think they will say different.


----------



## PHIL M (Jun 20, 2006)

I wish someone would come poach some out of my hood. Im tired of them cr$ping in my driveway! now I know where the term Cr$ps like a goose comes from!


----------



## Son (Jun 21, 2006)

*Canada Geese*

Lake Seminole. Wish they would have a season and and allow hunters to take enough of em to clip the numbers a bit. They make a mess on my dock, public docks and boat ramps. Better watch where you step cause if it's wet, just like grease.
Several pair have hatched three to four around here and they forage on my flowers and lawn. So now they're messing in my yard.
Neat bird and I like seeing um, but too many are a pain.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jun 21, 2006)

COYOTE X said:
			
		

> Did You Threaten To Quit Fishing Too?    ...(JUST KIDDING RANDY)   ...... COYOTE X



      
I can't stop


----------

